
EpiPens – Drugs vs Chairs - nrao123
http://slatestarcodex.com/2016/08/29/reverse-voxsplaining-drugs-vs-chairs/
======
parabolic
I would argue when people claim that they want more regulation, they want more
effective regulation for the outcomes that matter to them.

Most people can agree that for a lifesaving product with few to no
alternatives that has already well, well passed any period over which the
profits have paid back R&D expenditure, there should be some control over how
its price can increase over time.

Whether or not this outcome results in strictly more regulation, measured by
lines of legislation or individuals with jobs charged enforcing it is
irrelevant.

------
HarryHirsch
What's with the FDA bashing? The author notes that in the EU there are 8
generic varieties of epinephrine autoinjector on the market, but medicines
must go through an approval process in Europe as well.

~~~
bobcostas55
That's the point.

